# SEVERE fin damage....will it ever grow back normal? *PIC*



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Saw this guy at Petco today when I went to get cat food... I have never seen anything like it!  They have him marked half off...$1.99. He is really perky, believe it or not, and swimming ok....but is it possible for his fins to ever grow back normally? 




















There are pieces of his fins all floating around in the cup!!!!!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Just clarify, I didn't bring him home, I wanted to what you guys thought his chances were...


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Awwwww..poor guy.


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

I'm sure having a bigger tank and some nice, fresh water with regular changes would do him some good - so I'd say that yes, he could make it and his fins should grow back!


----------



## Echo (May 18, 2011)

have i ever mentioned how much i detest petco? poor thing.. even if his fins don't grow back, a nice, clean tank with lots of room (and maybe even a betta hammock http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4055997 ) will do him a world of good.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Fins grow back.Sometimes it takes awhile but they do grow back.
I wish my petco gave disounts on injured fish..I always end up having to buy my fish sick and full price ...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

With warm water, daily water changes and aquarium salt, his fins will grow back. I got one from walmart that had either bad fin for or serious ammonia burns, maybe both. Anyways I got him and even in a 1 gallon he florished. 

I also used stress coat which has aloe and that's supposed to help fins regrow. 

My theory is, if the fish is still active and alert with no other visible issues minus fins, he should be able to recover.



> I wish my petco gave disounts on injured fish..I always end up having to buy my fish sick and full price ...


me too, but then I would have 100 fish in 100 tanks and that alot of water changing


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

IF he's bright and alert, I see no reason why clean, fresh water changed frequently and a high protein diet wouldn't get him back to looking more like his old self. I'd say go for it (but then again I'm an enabler)


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

You guys are NOT HELPING me control myself, LOL!!

I had no idea they could regrow fins damaged to that extent...

Why couldn't he be blue? Red is sooooo going to clash with my daughter's God-awful pink rocks/pink and purple decorations that she insists on....LOL


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Ianthe said:


> ( They have him marked half off...$1.99. He is really perky, believe it or not, and swimming ok....but is it possible for his fins to ever grow back normally?


I would think that if he appears active & alert, and he doesn't seem to have any infection from the damaged fins he would do ok with treatment.

Several days ago I bought Groovy Grape who was in a fight at the lfs over the long weekend. He has some pretty torn up fins, including just a stump of a pelvic fin on his right side:










..... but he looked ok otherwise and I decided to get him as I couldn't pass up his purple colour! 

And, if you get him, I got some advice from OFL and she said for me to LOWER my temp (I keep tank at 80F) to about 76 - 77, as well as salt. Reason is that flexibacter (everpresent in tanks) can take hold easier on a compromised fish in warmer temperatures. So, being one to take good advice from very reliable sources.... I lowered my temp. 

If you get the betta, good luck with him!!


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

Ask to see the manager. Explain the situation. Alot times they will knock some money off. I did that with a Crested Gecko that was missing a tail. The manager took 20% off even though a Crested is not y missing a tail.



Littlebittyfish said:


> Fins grow back.Sometimes it takes awhile but they do grow back.
> I wish my petco gave disounts on injured fish..I always end up having to buy my fish sick and full price ...


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I went back and didn't see him  I hope some other Betta lover took him home....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ianthe said:


> You guys are NOT HELPING me control myself, LOL!!
> 
> I had no idea they could regrow fins damaged to that extent...
> 
> Why couldn't he be blue? Red is sooooo going to clash with my daughter's God-awful pink rocks/pink and purple decorations that she insists on....LOL


Why should you be lucky enough to have self-control when the rest of us don't? ;-) If you're lucky, maybe he'll change colors on you, perhaps a dark purple-red? Poor guy, I just can't believe Petco. But sadly, the bettas in a lot of our LFS around here are in just as bad of condition. Only Aqua Workz on Belvedere off of Power Inn keep their fish in great condition and they don't even have bettas.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

TonyK said:


> Ask to see the manager. Explain the situation. Alot times they will knock some money off. I did that with a Crested Gecko that was missing a tail. The manager took 20% off even though a Crested is not y missing a tail.


And don't a lot of reptiles grow their tails back anyway? And . . . wait, are you saying you tricked the pet store?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ianthe said:


> Well, I went back and didn't see him  I hope some other Betta lover took him home....


I sure hope so. Wasn't me, though. Now you can look for one that goes with those decorations. ;-)


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I sure hope so. Wasn't me, though. Now you can look for one that goes with those decorations. ;-)



LOL, Thanks for cheering me up!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ianthe said:


> LOL, Thanks for cheering me up!!!


Hehe, there's a bright side to every situation.  Why, you could get a pink and a purple one, if you're really lucky. A pink body and purple fins.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

TonyK said:


> Ask to see the manager. Explain the situation. Alot times they will knock some money off. I did that with a Crested Gecko that was missing a tail. The manager took 20% off even though a Crested is not y missing a tail.


Let me clarify, I'm not against tricking pet stores at all. Bwahahahah!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Hehe, there's a bright side to every situation.  Why, you could get a pink and a purple one, if you're really lucky. A pink body and purple fins.



That's what my daughter's fish looks like! :lol:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So you don't want two? Twins! ;-)


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> So you don't want two? Twins! ;-)


If anything else pink and purple enters this house....:shock::lol:

BTW, off topic, but got to go to the Giants/A's game tonight!! Very fun, even though we lost  And the Beard didn't pitch  lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Lucky you, even though I hate the Coliseum (got my first sunburn there at an A's/Yanks game) ATT Park (or is it Pacbell still, I lost track) is sooo much prettier. But for the Giants, I'll go anywhere.  I'll be watching tomorrow, Cain's my favorite pitcher. But yes, of course I like Timmy. 

Haha, no more pink and purple. :lol: I think I can imagine what your daughter's room looks like. Maybe look for a white one, then? Or baby blue. Or . . . well, not much else really goes with pink and purple, does it?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Lucky you, even though I hate the Coliseum (got my first sunburn there at an A's/Yanks game) ATT Park (or is it Pacbell still, I lost track) is sooo much prettier. But for the Giants, I'll go anywhere.  I'll be watching tomorrow, Cain's my favorite pitcher. But yes, of course I like Timmy.
> 
> Haha, no more pink and purple. :lol: I think I can imagine what your daughter's room looks like. Maybe look for a white one, then? Or baby blue. Or . . . well, not much else really goes with pink and purple, does it?


We were less than impressed with the Coliseum. This was our first Major League game and honestly, Raley Field is better, LOL!! But SO fun to see the Giants live...now we really want to go see them play at ATT Park!

Yes, I am thinking we need a nice, very manly, BLUE fish, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Fortunately, blue is a common betta color. I'm sure you'll find the right one soon. Nice and manly and not at all pink or purple. And hopefully not named Duchess or Queenie or anything else not suited for a manly betta boy. ;-)

You will love ATT Park. "It's magic inside." I hope you get to go soon (though ticket prices went up since they won WS :razz.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

You'd be surprised how tough bettas are. I know its probably to late for this and stuff but ya. Oscar suffered badly because of me but he's getting better every day and you can see from the dates his fin growth like thing. ya to answer your question they do grow back  Good luck when you get your new fishy whenever and how many you want and get lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Haha, no more pink and purple. :lol: I think I can imagine what your daughter's room looks like. Maybe look for a white one, then? Or baby blue. Or . . . well, not much else really goes with pink and purple, does it?


I'm voting yellow, like barbie hair yellow, lmao


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tisia said:


> I'm voting yellow, like barbie hair yellow, lmao


:lol: Now you're just encouraging her daughter to name the poor yellow guy Barbie. :wink2:

Betttawolf, he looks good now, you've put in a lot of hard work on Oscar.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Betttawolf, he looks good now, you've put in a lot of hard work on Oscar.


Thank you. He's my first betta so ya I guess you can say he's my babby boy and I often call him that and yes he responds to that. Eventually he'll be back to his old self hopefully lol he's in his spiky time right now as all his crownings coming in lol


----------

